# Canceled my Kindle Voyage order



## simonz (May 19, 2010)

I had pre-ordered the Kindle Voyage WiFi+3g with S/O on the day of announcement. This gave me a Oct 21 delivery slot. Today (Oct 12), after much back and forth, I canceled the order. My reasons follow.

1. The Kindle Voyage WiFi+3g with S/O is too expensive ($269) and for me, doesn't offer any real benefits over my beloved PW2 other than 3g, which my PW2 does not have.

2. I really love the Amazon Cover that fits my PW2 and am very disappointed that Amazon doesn't offer that style for the Voyage. The one they do offer is way too expensive and the design doesn't open like a book as I prefer. I acknowledge that there are third party alternatives that look great.

3. What is the obsession with ultra thin devices?  I have read posts that to get the extra thinness battery capacity has suffered.  There is nothing wrong with the size of the PW2. The Voyager has a pitched back whereas the PW2 back is completely flat. 

4. The Voyage has page turn sensors. This is fine but what is the point of them if the page turn touch can't be disabled in firmware (as I read in a post somewhere). Also, because of the location of the page turn sensors, third party covers may inhibit operation of the page turn sensors on the left size of device.

5. The Voyage has a flush bezel. This may make it harder to feel where the screen touch-based page turn locations are.

6. Features that I would have like to seen added or reinstated. More font style choices. Other devices like Apple iBooks and computer based e-readers have more font styles. The premium Kindle Voyage should have them. Why is there no audio port on the Voyage? On my previous Kindle Keyboard, I liked to load some classical mp3s as background music to play while I read. 

What's next for me?

I'll wait for the release of the Voyage and the forthcoming reviews that will show up here. If it turns out to be an outstanding device, then I may reconsider and reorder. But if it is ho-hum and not a lot better than the PW2, I'll order a second PW2 with 3g and another Amazon cover and be happy with those until the successor of the Voyage is released.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

For me, even if the reviews of the Voyage wind up being great, I can't see myself spending $220 on the wifi with no ads. Most of those who will love the Voyage will probably love it for reasons that don't interest me - or that I will never feel are worth $220.

At the moment, I'm hoping the "basic" Kindle will continue to get features added to it. They've added a touch screen to it so it's now basically the new Kindle Touch. Maybe in the future, they will add frontlighting to it so it will basically be a new Paperwhite. I know that would be bad news for people who don't like frontlighting, just like the addition of a touch screen in bad news for people who don't like a touch screen. But that just proves there is a market for more than two models and Amazon is ignoring it (I'm assuming they are going to discontinue the PW2 when it runs out of stock, since they didn't update it with a PW3).


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't disable the page-turn touch, because then you couldn't ever get to the Home Screen or perform any other functions, like changing font size.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ditto with the OP. I really REALLY want the page turn buttons, but not for an extra $100.  I was able to snag a PW with 3G/WiFi plus a Kindle Keyboard with 3G/WiFi (and an M-Edge) case on eBay for about $140.  Granted, the PW with 3G is not a PW2 and it does have some blotches, but they aren't too pronounced. I've got the Kindle Keyboard with 3G/WiFi with the case listed on eBay right now, so that should bring down the price I paid for the PW with 3G.  

I met up for lunch with three of my adult nieces and the one said she's buying her dad's PW because he's getting the Voyage. She said he's all "giddy" about the page turn buttons.   I can relate to THAT, but not to spending the $$.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I don't see the reason to turn off the page-turns via touch, unless one is concerned about accidentally turning the pages?

People aren't talking about turning off the touch screen completely, Susan, just the part of the software that recognizes page turns.  I do think it would be possible to do via a software option.  I probably wouldn't do it.  There are times (like if it's resting on a table) that a screen touch would probably be easier for me than the page buttons, which I do want.  But if it's something you want, I encourage you to contact Amazon about it.

I've got gift credit plus am going to trade in my PW, so I decided to go with it, though I agree it's pricey (WiFi only with SOs for me).

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For people who have paperwhite, and often for those who have an older Kindle, I agree that it is logically probably not worth it. I'm ordering it anyway, I use my Kindle a lot, and I am fortunate enough to have the money. In a couple of months I will have forgotten about spending the money, but hopefullyI will be enjoying the buttons and the resolution and other features for a year or two at least till Amazon persuades me to shell out for another Kindle. But it sounds like you made the right choice for you, and I would not dream of trying to talk you out of your decision.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I probably should cancel mine too. It's gross self-indulgence. Because of where I live, I have no wifi, and a Kindle without 3G is pretty useless to me unless I want to hook it up to my PC for every book. But the fact is I really dislike the whole touch thing. I liked the controls on the K1 better than this touch stuff. Yet I like the light so much I keep using the PW. So my hope is the Voyage will take away my main gripe and make me much happier. If not, it's going back as fast as I can bundle it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellenoc--

I think you have good justification (rationalization? ) and, as you say, you can return it within 30 days. 

Everyone's situation is different.  I really want the page turn buttons.  And I'm a moderator on a Kindle forum.  Yeah, that's the reason I need it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ellenoc--
> 
> I think you have good justification (rationalization? ) and, as you say, you can return it within 30 days.
> 
> ...


Yeah -- but you're trading in your Paperwhite -- don't you need one of each?   

Like Betsy I have some GC credit so I'm going to splurge.  Haven't decided yet what I'm going to do with my basic Kindle, circa 2012. It's my current back up, but with the Voyage my PW will be the back up.

I _am_ resisting any new Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- but you're trading in your Paperwhite -- don't you need one of each?
> 
> Like Betsy I have some GC credit so I'm going to splurge.  Haven't decided yet what I'm going to do with my basic Kindle, circa 2012. It's my current back up, but with the Voyage my PW will be the back up.
> 
> I _am_ resisting any new Fires.


I actually have two Paperwhites right now ...trying to decide whether to keep either of them. Then there's my basic Kindle, my Kindle Touch, my K1 and my iPad, two Fires..... Never had a K2 or K3. At least I will have owned a Paperwhite. 

Betsy


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazon has stated pretty much, the Voyage will be the premium Kindle reading device and it will have a premium price.  This is why they still have the Paperwhite (mid range) and the Basic Kindle.  Everyone has the option to keep or get the Kindle that will work best for them, at the price point that they feel comfortable with.  I already have my wife talked into trying her Voyage.  

I think as far as sound goes,  this is the dividing line between E-readers and Tablets that Amazon has placed.  Maybe someday when they have a color e-ink screen,  it will be crossed again.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

CAR said:


> Amazon has stated pretty much, the Voyage will be the premium Kindle reading device and it will have a premium price. This is why they still have the Paperwhite (mid range) and the Basic Kindle. Everyone has the option to keep or get the Kindle that will work best for them, at the price point that they feel comfortable with. I already have my wife talked into trying her Voyage.


Yes this is correct  Amazon won't get rid of the Paperwhite for a long while if they do. As for the Basic Kindle... I don't think they will add other new features. Maybe software updates but that's all. They won't be adding Backlight because that will add more money to the cost. And Amazon wants to keep it at a affordable price.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

SusanCassidy said:


> You can't disable the page-turn touch, because then you couldn't ever get to the Home Screen or perform any other functions, like changing font size.


Why not, though? They could just disable touch to change page (optionally) and let other touches remain. Would seem like an ideal option to have, to me. Given Kindle's spartan options though, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Yes this is correct  Amazon won't get rid of the Paperwhite for a long while if they do. As for the Basic Kindle... I don't think they will add other new features. Maybe software updates but that's all. They won't be adding Backlight because that will add more money to the cost. And Amazon wants to keep it at a affordable price.


I think it is a pretty safe bet the Paperwhite will remain for this year or even longer, just like the previous basic Kindle went a couple of years without updates. Amazon clearly is no longer updating everything annually.

Amazon now (finally) again has a unified software platform for all current e-ink Kindles, so I expect them to just keep updating the software in the three, but only update hardware in a more staggered manner.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Frankly, I think a big reason for the new basic touch Kindle is software parity with PW2 and Voyage. E-ink is nit as important to e-reading as it once was, so it makes sense to streamline the software efforts, even if it meant forgoing the absolutely lowest price point they had. Now PW2, Voyage and Kindle 7 can use the same software.

I wonder if they will stop updating Kindle Touch and PW1, though, as they have older base.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

FearIndex said:


> E-ink is not as important to e-reading as it once was,


When I bought my first E-reader (Sony PRS-505) not a lot of people knew about them. I would show it to co-workers and they would say, why get that ? I can do all my reading on my Palm or Pocket computer 3 inch back lit screen! Now I guess you are talking about reading on tablets.

I think if back in the eighties, if you took a book and punched a hole in it. Then attached on strings a phone, flashlight, radio and a trivial pursuit game. You would have the the equivalent of a modern day Tablet or phone E-reader. Now if you ripped all that stuff off the book, then go to a quiet brightly lit corner to read... you would have the equivalent of a Kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CAR said:


> When I bought my first E-reader (Sony PRS-505) not a lot of people knew about them. I would show it to co-workers and they would say, why get that ? I can do all my reading on my Palm or Pocket computer 3 inch back lit screen! Now I guess you are talking about reading on tablets.
> 
> I think if back in the eighties, if you took a book and punched a hole in it. Then attached on strings a phone, flashlight, radio and a trivial pursuit game. You would have the the equivalent of a modern day Tablet or phone E-reader. Now if you ripped all that stuff off the book, then go to a quiet brightly lit corner to read... you would have the equivalent of a Kindle


Cool analogy. 

Tablets, phone, etc. are fine for reading in a pinch. But, for me, when I want to READ, I want paper or eInk. I don't want the distractions of other gadgets and I want the eye-comfort of a well-lighted page and not the strain of looking _into_ a light. And THOSE are the people I think Amazon is aiming for with the Voyage.

As to sound, I know there are a lot of folks here who would like speakers and the ability to use audio books on the Kindle. I honestly think that's a small percentage of the overall Kindleer population. I think that people mostly either read with their eyes, or listen to audio books (or, of course, do neither) and the overlap of the two sets is actually very small compared to the full sets. And THAT's why I think they've left sound OFF the 'pure reading' devices.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

Lest anyone misunderstand, I'm personally 100% e-ink e-reader. (When it comes to fiction, of course manuals etc. may be read from computer screen.)

But I must admit a big part of the market has somewhat moved beyond e-ink. Hopefully e-ink will continue to have a strong presence, but it is no longer the only game in town... Except for some of us.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

simonz said:


> I had pre-ordered the Kindle Voyage WiFi+3g with S/O on the day of announcement. This gave me a Oct 21 delivery slot. Today (Oct 12), after much back and forth, I canceled the order. My reasons follow.
> 
> 1. The Kindle Voyage WiFi+3g with S/O is too expensive ($269) and for me, doesn't offer any real benefits over my beloved PW2 other than 3g, which my PW2 does not have.


I am absolutely perplexed why you ordered on in the first place if you felt this way?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> I am absolutely perplexed why you ordered on in the first place if you felt this way?


Well, it might have taken some time and research to have come to the conclusion.

The device is clearly in high demand. I certainly can't fault a person for ordering as soon as possible to get at the top of the queue for delivery. And then -- though this isn't the case for me -- doing a bit more research and working out just what the 'improvements' are, and deciding that the price is, in fact, too high.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GhiiZhar said:


> I am absolutely perplexed why you ordered on in the first place if you felt this way?


What Ann said.

It's not uncommon for people to sign up for the preorder, just to reserve a spot in line, while they think it through and do the research. Sometimes more data comes in after the initial announcement after the bloggers get their reviews online.

And then, sometimes, it's the excitement of the moment that makes one preorder...and then sanity sets in.  Or, in my case, doesn't. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And the GOOD thing is, the folks who were a bit late in ordering and have a later delivery date, get moved up when some of the pre-orders cancel. So it's a win-win!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

SusanCassidy said:


> You can't disable the page-turn touch, because then you couldn't ever get to the Home Screen or perform any other functions, like changing font size.


I think Simon is talking about the page turn touch sensor "buttons" on the sides, not the main touch screen. The side buttons could easily be disabled while the touch screen remains activated.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And the GOOD thing is, the folks who were a bit late in ordering and have a later delivery date, get moved up when some of the pre-orders cancel. So it's a win-win!


And this is why I keep checking my order status at least 5 times a day hoping that it changes LOL


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What Ann said.
> 
> It's not uncommon for people to sign up for the preorder, just to reserve a spot in line, while they think it through and do the research. Sometimes more data comes in after the initial announcement after the bloggers get their reviews online.
> 
> ...


I sit squarely on the "doesn't" bench most every time. If I pre-order, dollars to donuts I'll let that order stand - and tell myself I can return if I don't like it. But I never return it either.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

To me these complaints (many of them at least) just sound like someone TRYING to come up with ANY reasons to not get a Voyage. Now I think the Paperwhite (both iterations) are easily the worst Kindle device Amazon has come up with - for the sole reason that not a single one is "white." The green/pink screen tinges that ALL devices suffer from to varying degrees had me returning several and giving up on the whole idea.

Heck, I even bought another one some months back - and it suffered the same issues as my launch Paperwhite 1/Paperwhite 2 launch units.

I think the new Voyage looks great, and the glass-covered screen means less gunk caught in between the bezel and the screen, which annoys me on my Kindle Touch (the best Kindle currently) and my wife on her Paperwhite 2 (which even she admits isn't remotely "white.") 

How can you not see where to press on the Voyage? You're looking right at your hands/screen at the same time!

How can you complain about the thinness? It's in a case, anyway, and lighter is always better...

I feel like there's nothing Amazon could have released that would have made you happy, and that's fine with me. Makes it easier for the rest of us to get one. 

I really hope the new screens are superior to the Papergreen. I mean Paperpink. I mean Paperwhite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen any complaints.  The OP enumerated the reasons he'd decided the device wasn't for him. That's o.k.

I don't happen to think that the concerns he has are going to be a problem for me.
*** The price is higher than past devices, but I'm willing to pay it
*** The 'official' cover isn't the sort I prefer, but there are any number of third party options that are or will become available.
*** Thinner is a non-issue for me -- and I've not seen the concerns about the battery that he references. But, as long as I get the 2 to 3 weeks per charge, I'm good with it.
*** I don't see a problem with having touch page turn sensors as well as bezel sensors. I haven't read that the touch page turn can NOT be disabled, as the OP says he has done, but I don't see that as an issue either. (It does seem like the bezel sensors can be adjusted, which is nice.) In fact, Amazon makes it clear on the product page that use of a cover may require adjustment of the sensitivity of the page turn bezel sensors. Still, it's a non issue for me -- at this point my plan is to use it without a cover at all. 
*** I don't think 'flush' will mean there won't be a tangible demarcation between the bezel and the screen, just that the screen will not be as clearly 'set in' as on existing PWs. I guess we'll see.
*** I don't have a problem with the existing set of typefaces -- and we don't actually know yet that there won't be other options. I have no need of audio capabilities.

But, you know, if the OP feels these make it not worth the money, that's fine.

However, I completely disagree with _you_ about the PaperWhite which I think is the best Kindle Amazon has ever made. But that's o.k. too.

FWIW, I am hopeful that the Voyage will be even better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty much what Ann said, except for the flush bezel thing - my impression is that it's going to be pretty much the same a a tablet - glass all the way from edge to edge - but I could be wrong.  

Personally, I haven't noticed a pink or green tint to my PW2 - it does look grayish when the light is turned way down (when reading in the dark) but when it's at its brightest it looks about as white to me as the paper on a book's page.  

Bottom line, we've all got opinions.  We all have things we value, and things we don't.  The issues WilliamG has with the Paperwhite are not things that have been issues for me - I love my PW2 and have no need or desire to upgrade to the Voyage.  And while I could argue his issues point by point, my points would be as irrelevant to him as his points probably are to simonz.  Hopefully WilliamG will find the answer to his needs in the Voyage, and  simonz & I will continue to be happy with our PW2s.  If we see the Voyage in person and decide we want to give one a try, though, they'll still be around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

simonz said:


> 4. The Voyage has page turn sensors. This is fine but what is the point of them if the page turn touch can't be disabled in firmware (as I read in a post somewhere). Also, because of the location of the page turn sensors, third party covers may inhibit operation of the page turn sensors on the left size of device.





history_lover said:


> I think Simon is talking about the page turn touch sensor "buttons" on the sides, not the main touch screen. The side buttons could easily be disabled while the touch screen remains activated.


I don't think he was talking about turning off the "buttons," (see above) but I don't think he was talking about turning off the whole screen, either. I think he was talking about something some others have mentioned--turning off the ability to turn pages via the touch screen. Some people have expressed that desire so that they don't have accidental page turns. It's not one of my concerns, but I've seen it before.

Add me to the "Paperwhite=best Kindle ever" crowd. But I'm okay with a different opinion--it's what makes this place interesting!

Betsy


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not uncommon for people to sign up for the preorder, just to reserve a spot in line, while they think it through and do the research......
> 
> Betsy


Well, I'm guessing that's exactly what occurred - the OP ordered and cancelled on the same day. The stuff he didn't like was on the illustration of the device on Amazon's Voyage page, so it seems he ordered immediately, thus getting his place in line, then read Voyage information.

Thanks for the insight - I am no longer "perplexed".

I also ordered, then cancelled the Voyage, but for a different reason. I decided to get the iPad Air2, so cancelled the Voyage to help finance it. However, I couldn't resist getting the Voyage so reordered one this morning - so I suppose some folks might be perplexed by that


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I canceled my order too. Once I found out about Staples having the PW2 on sale for $89.99 I had to get it instead. So glad that I bought it. Well worth the price. In fact it was a steal. Considering it was Wi-Fi without the Special Offers and 4GB. I don't see anything wrong with the screen. I haven't seen any green or pink tint at all. Or black dots. It wasn't worth getting the Voyage. I think it's way over priced. From what I can see, it just has a better screen, and buttons. Maybe a better plastic for the unit. To me that just isn't enough to buy it. And since it has the same layout programing as the Paperwhite, I was better off getting it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a Good Thing that Amazon gives choices.  And the 2013 PW model was an improvement for many over the 2012 model. *I* never had any problems with the lighting or blotchiness, but lots of people reported such stuff on the 2012 model. Almost all of them saw the 2013 as a big improvement. And, yes -- with twice the storage, it's definitely a good deal and, by any measure, an upgrade from a keyboard or original touch device.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

WilliamG said:


> To me these complaints (many of them at least) just sound like someone TRYING to come up with ANY reasons to not get a Voyage. Now I think the Paperwhite (both iterations) are easily the worst Kindle device Amazon has come up with - for the sole reason that not a single one is "white." The green/pink screen tinges that ALL devices suffer from to varying degrees had me returning several and giving up on the whole idea.
> 
> ...
> 
> I really hope the new screens are superior to the Papergreen. I mean Paperpink. I mean Paperwhite.


It is true that the Paperwhites probably were the most controversial Kindle release screen-wise since the Kindle 2 sunfade. I think most of us can somewhat agree with that. PW2 was a significant improvement over PW1 (if nothing also, pretty much anyone can agree the bottom stage-lighting is greatly minimized in PW2), but you are right, not even that is completely uniform or white - and there is more unit-to-unit difference between PW1/2 screens than there are on other Kindles (although other Kindles have some e-ink differences, PW1/2 add to that the frontlight layer differences).

Given that we haven't heard anything to suggest Voyage will use a radically different concept than the PW1/2 frontlight, I think it may suffer from similar issues - it still has a touch layer and a frontlight layer on top of e-ink, plus the new flush glass, it will be interesting to see if the tolerances have tightened to such an extent that the slight misalignments causing the splotchiness are gone and the light guides themselves improved to an extent that the light distribution would be uniform. It sounds like a tall order, considering those lights at the bottom of the page will have to light up an entire page uniformly from that vantage point... I find it unlikely to be perfect.

I would expect Voyage to be an improved PW2 at best, not a completely uniformly white, no issues experience. But who knows, maybe I will be surprised positively. I'm one of those who found PW1 unbearable and did see issues with both of the PW2 units I had (and still have one), but the improvement was enough to go on enjoying the reading again.

Hopefully Voyage will at least not be any worse. If it is, there is always my Kindle (7th Gen)...


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I hear you, Fear Index. I was in that minority with you and one of those who got a handful of Paperwhite 1 replacements only to head back to the baby kindle extremely disappointed and frustrated. And although IMO the Paperwhite 2 has its share of flaws, I still marvel in certain light conditions how good it looks and reads. One thing Amazon really seems to succeed in is incremental improvements from listening to those who own the product. Having a premiere e-reader with a price point that is out of range (and justification) for many casual readers (or avid readers for that matter), makes those with the extra money who really love e-readers that much more excited for some of these new stabs at perfection from Amazon (etched glass, flushed bezel, haptic turns, etc)...Whether we cancelled our orders or not, I think everyone is excited to see what $219.00 (no ads, please) is gonna bring to the table. Hopeful and optimistic.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

northofdivision said:


> I hear you, Fear Index. I was in that minority with you and one of those who got a handful of Paperwhite 1 replacements only to head back to the baby kindle extremely disappointed and frustrated. And although IMO the Paperwhite 2 has its share of flaws, I still marvel in certain light conditions how good it looks and reads. One thing Amazon really seems to succeed in is incremental improvements from listening to those who own the product. Having a premiere e-reader with a price point that is out of range (and justification) for many casual readers (or avid readers for that matter), makes those with the extra money who really love e-readers that much more excited for some of these new stabs at perfection from Amazon (etched glass, flushed bezel, haptic turns, etc)...Whether we cancelled our orders or not, I think everyone is excited to see what $219.00 (no ads, please) is gonna bring to the table. Hopeful and optimistic.


Good point about Amazon introducing (or re-introducing) a higher price point for Kindle and that allowing them to explore some new things now and hopefully in the future as well.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I guess I am one of a few lucky ones that have nothing wrong with my Paperwhite 2. And believe me I looked for said problems with the PW1 and 2.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> I guess I am one of a few lucky ones that have nothing wrong with my Paperwhite 2. And believe me I looked for said problems with the PW1 and 2.


I don't think it's a few - I honestly think the majority of owners haven't had screen issues with the PW2. And if I lived near a Staples I'd have been tempted by that $89 sale they had, just to have a backup for mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed -- I, personally, didn't have any problems with either the PW1 or PW2, but it seems to me that even the folks who did have issues with the PW1 -- mostly they were seeing pale green and pink splotchiness -- found that problem was gone with the PW2.


----------



## FearIndex (Oct 10, 2012)

MagicalWingLT said:


> I guess I am one of a few lucky ones that have nothing wrong with my Paperwhite 2. And believe me I looked for said problems with the PW1 and 2.


My educated guess as someone who has spent too much time reading and researching this  is some people who are sensitive to the issue would see issues on your Paperwhite 2 too. It is my estimate that mostly a lot of people don't see the issues, more so than that the issues wouldn't exist. This is not unlike some common issues with computer displays as well (backlighting, pixel technology etc.), some are sensitive and others would never notice a thing. If we were to take some analytical tool and look at the hues and brightness of every area of your PW2 screen, my guess is, it would not be fully even.

There are layer alignment issues that cause the splotching, as well as LED variance (differences in brightness and tone tolerances), but also simply the fact that using a light guide and four LEDs to light up a 6" box evenly is very, very hard - Amazon certainly hadn't perfected in by PW2. I'll let others judge how Voyage does of course.

That said, PW2 certainly lessened the issues compared to PW1 and there is a lot of unit-to-unit variance, so some units indeed are better than others. I seriously doubt any one of them is perfect, though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

When I say the majority haven't had screen issues, I should maybe say instead the majority haven't had issues with the screen.  A subtle difference in wording, but a difference in meaning. 

I love the screen on my PW2. Someone else might look at it and find it totally heinous. My eyes just aren't that sensitive. And I might see the Voyage in person and end up being totally dissatisfied with my PW2. That remains to be seen.


----------

